# Eure Lieblingsseiten gegen Langeweile



## annanas86 (22. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
wollte mal fragen, was so eure Lieblingsseiten sind (brauch neue Anregungen). Ich mag ******** extrem gern, eine voll lustige Seite mit den skurrilsten Alltagspannen.

Heute hab ich zufällig erfahren, dass die Mutter meines Freundes einen Kuchen nach mir benannt hat. Nicht weil er so süß ist sondern wegen seinem hohen Fettgehalt. MSL

Heute hat mein 8jähriger Sohn im Unterricht erzählt, ich sei ein Psychopath. Ich bin Psychiater. MSL

Heute hat mich meine Freundin mit der freudigen Nachricht überrascht, dass ich Papa werde. Hmm, sie weiß noch nicht, dass ich mich Jahre vor unserer Beziehung sterilisieren ließ. MSL

ahahahaha....so geil:-))))))


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2011)

Meine Seite gegen Langeweile: Gsichtsbuach.


----------



## Alterac123 (22. November 2011)

ähhh you....


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

9gag.com - es wird euch eure Seele aus dem Leib reißen. :>


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2011)

memebase.com
9gag.com
Facebook & youtube (ist eigentlich klar =D )


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

annanas86 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wollte mal fragen, was so eure Lieblingsseiten sind (brauch neue Anregungen).* Ich mag ********** extrem gern,* eine voll lustige Seite mit den skurrilsten Alltagspannen.



Werbung?

Mods sollten die vielleicht mal entfernen oder gleich hier dicht machen.


----------



## Zukane (22. November 2011)

Auf jedenfall z0r.de zufällige Flashloops (Videos die sich wiederholen) und die verrückteste Seite die ich kenne 
Glaube jetzt über 3600 Flashvideos  Die werden zufällig sofort abgespielt wenn man draufgeht.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Werbung?
> 
> Mods sollten die vielleicht mal entfernen oder gleich hier dicht machen.



Keine Ahnung, ich war mal drauf, fand es aber nicht wirklich lustig.

Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, 9gag, z0r ist auch lustig, memebase ebenfalls. Wenn ich mal Bock auf n Flashgame hab, darf's auch mal Armorgames sein.


----------



## Konov (23. November 2011)

Na zum Thema kann ich dann nur die Chilloutzone empfehlen... seit Jahren DER Anlaufpunkt wenn ich mich grad langweile.


----------



## Dolgrim (23. November 2011)

reddit.com 
Und mit den ganzen Subreddits wirds auch NIE langweilig :>


----------



## Stevesteel (23. November 2011)

hans-wurst.de
failblog.com


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2011)

Link im Eröffnungsposting entfernt. TE hat nur ein Posting, damit riecht es nach Werbung. Thema an sich kann offen bleiben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2011)

facebook
tumblr
buffed
9gag
memebase
playit.ch
gameone.de
youtube


----------



## Dominau (23. November 2011)

http://armorgames.com/
http://9gag.com/
http://forum.buffed.de/


----------



## Doofkatze (25. November 2011)

lachschon
ibash
german-bash
bildschirmarbeiter
forum.buffed.de
bild.de (nur i. V. m. bildblog)
eu.battle.net


----------



## Minatrix (25. November 2011)

Moin,

für die die des englischen mächtig sind kann ich nur Cracked empfehlen 

LG Mina


----------



## Servon (28. November 2011)

Wenn ich genug von richtigen Nachrichtenseiten habe, dann schaue ich bei weekly World News vorbei. Das schöne Revolverblatt (vllt habt ihr mal bei Men in Black etwas davon gehört) ist schön abstrus.
Es soll tatsächlich noch Leute geben die das Ernst nehmen. Artikel wie:
FACEBOOK WILL END ON MARCH 15th, 2012! oder SELENA GOMEZ PREGNANT WITH BIEBER’S BABY sind einfach gut für ein paar Ahnungslose ins Verderben zu führen .
Und ab und zu bin ich auch auf buffed .


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. November 2011)

pown.it

noch mehr loops wie z0r. viel mehr.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2011)

Zur Zeit bin ich regelmäßig bei Galileo Press und schwärme von einigen Büchern, wenn mir langweilig ist. ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (28. November 2011)

lowbird.com ein Imageboard ohen Kategorien wo alle Bilder einfach auf einem Haufen einander gereiht sind


(Das beschäftigt mich ehrlich gesagt alleine ziemlich gut)


----------



## yves1993 (29. November 2011)

Der gute alte Klassiker Newgrounds.com, zum Teil einfach nur geniale Flash Animationen/ Collabs und Parodien bekannter Videospiele, und anderen Dingen <3 http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/525347 sowas zB ist sogar informativ. 

Und ihr müsst unbedingt mal die Super Mario Bros. Z Episoden von Alvin Earthworm gesehen haben! http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/386658

Buffed.de 

Youtube, was sonst... (Tipp: Slowmoguys usw )

WCM (Warcraftmovies.com)

notdoppler.com

Knowyourmeme.com

Äähh facebook

4ch- äh ja oops ;D

Smosh.com

Evilmilk.com

Explosm.net 

Oh und nicht zu vergessen STUPIDEDIA.ORG die geilste Wikipedia Satire und Parodieseite die es gibt. Nirgends habe ich mehr Bauchschmerzen durch Lachen bekommen als bei so manchem Artikel dort


----------



## Littletall (6. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat hier eigentlich die Seite 9gag gepostet? Ich komm nicht mehr los davon! Ich wusste nicht, dass soviel geniale Sinnlosigkeit auf einmal im Internet existiert.

Falls noch ein paar Seiten gesucht werden, ich lese gerne Webcomics. Da gibts die wohl eher bekannteren wie ctrlaltdel und lfgcomic oder auch darklegacy (für WoW Fans). Es macht aber auch einen Heidenspaß, das 8-Bit-Theatre von Nuklearpower zu lesen.

Moment mal, ich kann es nicht glauben. Niemand hier hat www.halolz.com gepostet. Deren Videos haben schon manche Lachanfälle bei mir ausgelöst.


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Lieblingsseiten gegen Langeweile? 

Gegenfrage: Wo halte ich mich grad auf?  Sollte als Antwort reichen.

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## merswas (17. Januar 2013)

facebook
spielespielen24.de
Radio Portal


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Januar 2013)

wirklich, facebook?


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wirklich, facebook?



schonmal nen fb flamewar erlebt? bestes popcorn kino ever


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Wegen Facebook weis ich nun das viele Freunde und Bekannte wesentlich dümmer sind als sie im Real Life tun.

Zum Topic:

http://schleckysilberstein.de/


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

bisschen /b/ geht immer


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schonmal nen fb flamewar erlebt? bestes popcorn kino ever



Es ging mir eher darum, dass ein mehr als 1 Jahr alter Thread weitergeführt wird, um facebook aufzulisten.


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bisschen /b/ geht immer



/int/ darf man auch nicht vergessen. Auch krautchn ist ganz lustig.


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2013)

Know your meme


----------



## zoizz (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




von gifbin.com - ein timesink ohne ende ... was ich da in den letzten 3 Tage an Zeit "verschwendet" habe 
ich fühle mich so: "i´ve got a lot stuff to do - internet bangs back!" Ich finde das Bild nicht wieder -.-


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (3. März 2013)

hier buffed.de und dann in die Rubrik "hab da was Neues" und anschliessend mit dem dort gesehenem (sofern irgendwie interessant für mich) auf zur Bucht oder dem Amazonas  
krieg ich ganz schön Zeit mit rum, wenn die Muse nicht küsst usw.

und dann noch Amazona.de (<- ja wirklich mit a hintendran) dat is ne Musiker-Site mit vielen alten Equipment-Tests usw. könnt ich mich auch dran dooflesen und hören (boah, diese Soundbeispiele kosten viel Zeit)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dorkly


----------



## Combust90 (23. März 2013)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HomePage

Bei der Seite hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass ich nie mehr rauskomme 

Und: http://ocremix.org/


----------



## Kaesetopf (1. April 2013)

youtube.com

oder auch gerne das BBV, falls das wem was sagt.


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

Youtube.
Da findet man immer sinnlosen Müll über den man lachen kann


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2013)

Den letzten Link habe ich entfernt. Bitte auch weiterhin [netiquette], [regeln] einhalten. :-)


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

orschlurch.net


----------



## mrsB25 (5. April 2013)

Geht mal auf 9gag.com. Da sind einige wirklich lustige Beiträge dabei.


----------



## Desdinova (5. April 2013)

Fast ausschließlich
- imgur.com
- reddit.com


----------



## FoKzT (10. Mai 2013)

Youtube , buffed.de , Live journal , das Shakes & Fidget Forum da sind viele colle leute hust hust nur sidewinder versteht keinen spass hust hust =D


----------



## sturmm (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Lieblingsseiten:
www.sport1.de


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2013)

sturmm schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsseiten:



Ich hab dann mal die entfernt, für die Ihr nur kostenfrei kommerzielle Werbung machen wolltet. Für Werbeschaltungen wendet Euch bitte an unsere Anzeigenabteilung. Die Daten entnehmt ihr dem Impressum. Danke


----------



## Maxim80 (31. Juli 2013)

jeden morgen...bild.de 
unterwegs youtube (ein Hoch auf die Smartphones)
;-)


----------



## hanzel1 (30. September 2014)

Eindeutig: http://www.go-random.com


----------

